# Google soll dynamischen Links folgen



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2004)

Hi!

Soweit mir bekannt ist folgen die meisten Suchmaschinen keinen Links (oder nur bis zu einer begrenzten Stufe) die ein ? enthalten. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit den Suchmaschinen zu sagen sie sollen alles aufnehmen ohne sie z.B. mit mod_rewrite zu überlisten?

Grüsse
T&P


----------



## Tommy (26. März 2004)

Google besitzt nur Probleme mit dynamsichen Websites, wenn in dieser ein zufälliger Wert enthalten ist wie die Sessionid von PHP Sessions.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. März 2004)

Echt? Wie weiss Google denn, dass der Wert zufällig ist und was macht das für einen Unterschied für Google?


----------

